# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Paint peeling on asbestos eaves - what to do?

## LotteBum

Does anyone here have any ideas in terms of what to do about this?  The eaves are definitely asbestos, and whilst my partner has an asbestos removal licence, it would be a heck of a big job, with our house having much bigger eaves than most.   
I know you shouldn't sand asbestos - so, does anyone have any solutions, other than replacing it with new gear? 
Cheers,
Lotte

----------


## echnidna

Scrape the flaky stuff off and paint it

----------


## Barry_White

As Bob says scrape the flakey stuff off.  
But to stop further peeling there is a sealer to paint over it that will stop it peeling by seeping through the existing paint and make it adhere.  
See your friendly paint shop and they will tell you what it is. 
Before you scrape it off get your partner to suit up in his asbestos removal gear and do the scraping. 
And then just paint it with a good quality paint as normal. Once it is painted it wont be a problem.

----------

